# Bundestag: Die LINKE hinterfragt Baglimit auf Dorsch!



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2017)

Redaktionell







*Bundestag: Die LINKE hinterfragt Baglimit auf Dorsch!*​
*Kleine Anfrage der Abgeordneten Jan Korte, Frank Tempel, Heidrun Bluhm, weiterer Abgeordneter und der Fraktion DIE LINKE. – Drucksache 18/13165 – Dorschfangquoten und Kompensationsmaßnahmen *

Jan Korte ist vielen unserer Leser schon bekannt, sowohl als Angler, wie auch als Politiker, der sich für Angeln und Angler einsetzt:
 Unpolitisch: Bundestagsabgeordneter Jan Korte fängt Meerforelle
Die LINKE - Kleine Anfrage zum Kormoran, Antwort der Bundesregierung
Keine Grundlage für Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee
Angelverbote ohne Grundlage oder Prüfung von Alternativen

Auch beim Thema Baglimit Dorsch in der Ostsee und der Auswirkungen auf Angler und damit den Angeltourismus an den strukturschwachen Küsten geht Jan Korte mit der Bundestagsfraktion der LINKEN voran und hakt bei der Bundesregierung mit einer kleinen Anfrage nach. 

Nachfolgend die vielsagende Vorbemerkung zur Anfrage:


			
				Die LINKE schrieb:
			
		

> *V o r b e m e r k u n g   d e r   F r a g e s t e l l e r*
> In Reaktion auf einen erheblichen Bestandseinbruch beim Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee wurden die Fangquoten 2017 massiv gekürzt.* Neben der Berufsfischerei ist erstmalig auch die Freizeitfischerei von Einschränkungen betroffen.*
> Die ursprünglich geforderte Reduzierung der Fangquote für die Berufsfischerei um 88 Prozent fiel mit 56 Prozent nicht so hart wie befürchtet aus, dafür wurde die Freizeitfischerei mit in die Pflicht genommen, für die außerhalb der Schonzeit ein Entnahmelimit von fünf Dorschen pro Tag (Baglimit) eingeführt wurde.
> *Während  Härten  für  die  Berufsfischerei  mit  Stilllegungsprämien  abgefedert werden sollen, ist für die vom Angeltourismus abhängigen Betriebe noch keine Lösung in Sicht. *Betreiber von Angelkuttern geben einen Rückgang der Buchungen von 30 bis 50 Prozent an (Lausitzer Rundschau am 20. April 2017).
> ...



Den gesamten Fragenkatalog inkl. der Antwort (so man das so nennen will) der Regierung findet ihr hier über diesen Link:
http://dipbt.bundestag.de/extrakt/ba/WP18/832/83264.html 

*Klare Positionierung pro Angler und Angeln*
Es ist gut, dass sich die Linke hier klar positioniert, dass das Baglimit in dieser Form ohne jeden Ausgleich für den Angeltourismus so nicht geht - hier denkt tatsächlich mal jemand mit an die "kleinen Leute".

Nur einige Anmerkungen der LINKEN zu den Antworten:

"Wie wichtig die Berufsfischerei und der Angeltourismus für die Regionen an der Ostsee sind, hat die Bundesregierung erkannt, nur tut sie nicht genug, um beides zu erhalten."

"Wenn auf der einen Seite Mittel nicht abgerufen werden, während auf der anderen Berufsfischer im Existenzkampf stehen, passt die Hilfe nicht zum Problem. Hier muss zügig nachjustiert werden." (Vgl. Frage 7)

"Die individuellen Verluste für die von der Freizeitfischerei abhängigen Betriebe durch die Dorschquote für Angler sind kaum quantifizierbar, Berichte über Umsatzrückgänge von bis zu 50 Prozent stellt die Bundesregierung aber auch nicht in Frage. Es ist bedauerlich, dass die Bundesregierung das Entnahmelimit für Freizeitangler offenbar auch in Zukunft akzeptieren will, statt sich für die strukturschwachen Regionen an der Ostsee einzusetzen." (Vgl. Fragen 11/12)

*Und die Regierung?*
Leider ist bei der Beantwortung der Fragen um das Baglimit das federführende Landwirtschaftsministerium da so uniformiert und anglerfeindlich, wie sie bei den Angelveboten in den AWZ hinter den Anglern stehen .

Ob trotz oder wider besseren Wissens hier seitens der Regierung in der Antwort auf Frage 12 behauptet wird, Angler würden einen Beitrag zur Erhaltung des Dorsches leisten, was man daran sehe, dass die Maßnahmen bereits wirken würden (lächerlich, da die jetzt aufkommenden Fische bereits VOR den erst seit diesem Jahr geltenden Maßnahmen da waren!), kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Das gleiche gilt für die nachgewiesen falsche und lächerliche Behauptung in der Antwort auf Frage 11, Angler würden durch das Baglimit und den RECHNERISCHEN Verzicht auf ca. 1.000 t Fang dem Bestand helfen - dass dafür die EU-Industriefischerei weit über 2.000 t MEHR REAL fangen darf, weiss die Regierung nicht oder es kümmert sie nicht.

Ich hoffe daher, dass Jan Korte mit seiner Partei und Fraktion weiter am Thema dran bleibt und für die Angler und den Angeltourismus-  die kleinen Leute vor Ort also - in die Bresche springt.

Thomas Finkbeiner

P.S.
2015 haben wir Jan Korte und Gregor Gysi im Deutschen Bundestag besucht, das Video dazu seht ihr hier:
[Youtube1]e3HU0fpReB4[/Youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3HU0fpReB4


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Bundestag: Die LINKE hinterfragt Baglimit auf Dorsch!*

Warum der Naturschutzverband DAFV hier nicht seine Arbeit macht und sich darum kümmert, wie der Angeltourismus für die ihn zahlenden organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer erhalten werden kann, notfalls mit finanzieller Abfederung, das kann man sicher fragen...

Gut, das wenigstens die LINKE hier solche Argumente in die Diskussion bringt.


----------



## saza (17. August 2017)

*AW: Bundestag: Die LINKE hinterfragt Baglimit auf Dorsch!*

Finde ich sehr gut. Da hat mal jemand etwas verstanden. 
Warum der Haufen um Frau Dr. Haarpracht das nicht mach? Die haben wieder Bock und es Bedarf etwas Hirnschmalz, so eine Anfrage überhaupt zu formulieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Bundestag: Die LINKE hinterfragt Baglimit auf Dorsch!*

wieder oder "weder" (Bock/Hirnschmalz) ??

;-)))))


----------



## UMueller (17. August 2017)

*AW: Bundestag: Die LINKE hinterfragt Baglimit auf Dorsch!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt für die nachgewiesen falsche und lächerliche Behauptung in der Antwort auf Frage 11, Angler würden durch das Baglimit und den RECHNERISCHEN Verzicht auf ca. 1000 t Fang dem Bestand helfen - dass dafür die EU-Industriefischerei weit über 2.0000 t MEHR REAL fangen darf, weiss die Regierung nicht oder es kümmert sie nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2.0000  Ich frag mal ob du eine 0 zuviel .... ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Bundestag: Die LINKE hinterfragt Baglimit auf Dorsch!*



UMueller schrieb:


> 2.0000  Ich frag mal ob du eine 0 zuviel .... ?


Aber logo!!! 
DANKE.
Wird sofort geändert!!


----------



## cafabu (17. August 2017)

*AW: Bundestag: Die LINKE hinterfragt Baglimit auf Dorsch!*

Da gibt es ein Problem: Die meisten Wähler würden sagen: Was kümmert sich diese Partei um Angelei? Wir haben doch genügend wichtigere Probleme.
Trotz unserer steigenden Anzahl sind wir bei den "großen Wahlpolitischen" Problemen eine Minderheit.
Allerdings haben wir Angler, nach Deiner ganzen Mühe, nun die Möglichkeit uns in beiden Feldern zu entscheiden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Bundestag: Die LINKE hinterfragt Baglimit auf Dorsch!*



cafabu schrieb:


> Allerdings haben wir Angler, nach Deiner ganzen Mühe, nun die Möglichkeit uns in beiden Feldern zu entscheiden.


Danke - mit ein Grund meiner Arbeit, das zu ermöglichen..

Wen die DAFV-Verbanditen keine Lobbyarbeit für Angler und Angeln machen und über sowas nicht berichten, muss es halt jemand anderer tun..


----------



## cafabu (17. August 2017)

*AW: Bundestag: Die LINKE hinterfragt Baglimit auf Dorsch!*

_Wen die DAFV-Verbanditen keine Lobbyarbeit für Angler und Angeln machen und über sowas nicht berichten, muss es halt jemand anderer tun.._

#6 ein wares Wort #6


----------



## rustaweli (17. August 2017)

*AW: Bundestag: Die LINKE hinterfragt Baglimit auf Dorsch!*

Ein linker Angler.
Dachte die "Neulinken" seien mittlerweile nur noch realitätsfremde, fanatische Utopisten. Nicht mal Honig und so zwecks Ausbeutung. Naja, Ausnahmen...

Gruß und Petri!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Bundestag: Die LINKE hinterfragt Baglimit auf Dorsch!*



rustaweli schrieb:


> Ein linker Angler.
> Dachte die "Neulinken" seien mittlerweile nur noch realitätsfremde, fanatische Utopisten. Nicht mal Honig und so zwecks Ausbeutung. Naja, Ausnahmen...
> 
> Gruß und Petri!


Da sind selbst die LINKEN weiter als der DAFV.....:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum der Naturschutzverband DAFV hier nicht seine Arbeit macht und sich darum kümmert, wie der Angeltourismus für die ihn zahlenden organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer erhalten werden kann, notfalls mit finanzieller Abfederung, das kann man sicher fragen...
> 
> Gut, das wenigstens die LINKE hier solche Argumente in die Diskussion bringt.


----------



## buttweisser (17. August 2017)

*AW: Bundestag: Die LINKE hinterfragt Baglimit auf Dorsch!*

Für den Angeltourismus an Nord- und Ostsee hat die Bundesregierung nichts übrig. Da wird mild lächelnd zugeschaut, wie Klein- und Kleinstbetriebe stückchenweise kaputt gehen bzw. sie werden ja eigentlich von der Regierung kaputt gemacht.

Die gleiche Regierung ist unfähig in Berlin einen neuen Flughafen zu bauen, da werden Milliarden Steuergelder zum Fenster hinaus geschmissen. Und der Gipfel, die bankrotte AirBerlin bekommt mal auf die schnelle 150 Millionen Euro Kredit, die sie eh nicht zurückzahlen kann.

Ja ich denke böses dabei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Bundestag: Die LINKE hinterfragt Baglimit auf Dorsch!*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Ja ich denke böses dabei.


nachvollziehbar.....


----------



## kati48268 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Bundestag: Die LINKE hinterfragt Baglimit auf Dorsch!*

Die Qualität & Richtung der Antworten waren erwartbar.

Was macht eine Regierung mit so einer Anfrage?

Die wird an die zuständigen Beamten im zuständigen Ministerium geleitet, also in diesem Fall ins *Hendricks* geführte Umweltministerium.
Teilweise mögen auch entsprechende EU-Stellen angefragt werden. Und wo landet es da? 
Bei *Rodust*! Mitglied im Fischereiausschuss & Berichterstatterin des Europäischen Parlaments zur Grundverordnung über die Reform der EU-Fischereipolitik.

Also genau bei den SPD-Damen, die den ganzen Bockmist verbrochen haben.
Da kommt dann natürlich das gleiche Verdummungs-Gesülze jenseits aller Fakten & Praxis, wie wir es schon die ganze Zeit ertragen müssen.

Trotzdem gut, dass die Linke, speziell Korte, sich rein hängt.
Es müsste eine fraktionsübergreifende Gruppe vpn Anglern oder zumindest anglerfreundlichen Politikern geben, da könnte dann auch mehr passieren.
Zu so etwas braucht man Lobbyisten, die so ein Clübchen zusammen schmieden.
Und damit sind wir wieder bei der zweiten Ursache allen Übels; *DAFV*.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Bundestag: Die LINKE hinterfragt Baglimit auf Dorsch!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Zu so etwas braucht man Lobbyisten, die so ein Clübchen zusammen schmieden.
> Und damit sind wir wieder bei der zweiten Ursache allen Übels; *DAFV*.


Passend dazu:
Auch hier versagt der DAFV wieder und Landesverbände (zumeist schon raus aus DAFV) müssen es regeln:
Anglerverbände und Wissenschaft mit gemeinsamer Forderung an Politik


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Bundestag: Die LINKE hinterfragt Baglimit auf Dorsch!*

ich krieg immer mehr das Erbrechen.....


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Aktualisierung 02.09. 2017*
> 
> Diese EU-Leute drehen doch absolut hohl, wie es hier die Aussage des Europaabgeordneten Werner Kuhn (CDU) beweist:
> https://www.svz.de/regionales/meckl...ht-fangkuerzung-um-54-prozent-id17710931.html
> ...


----------

